

How Google Could Rig the 2016 Election - robto
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/08/how-google-could-rig-the-2016-election-121548.html?hp=m3

======
robto
Here's a link to the paper mentioned in the article. The paper is a little
less strident in tone.

[0][http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.abstract](http://www.pnas.org/content/112/33/E4512.abstract)

------
f00644
I doubt they would notice any change in or towards the company and or culture
regardless of any change that did happen. Therefore they wouldn't potentially
have any reason to change, other than pure bias. The problem with changing
though is that it needs to go through so many people to finally actually get
to the production system, surely there would be some whistle blower around to
get a nice PR on this one should it ever happen?

------
tired_man
But why do anything detectable when they have the cash to buy a candidate in
the time-honored traditional manner?

~~~
a3n
Maybe they don't much care who gets elected; in that case there'd be no reason
to buy a candidate.

Maybe they'd make a lot of money if people paid Google to influence an
election in some direction. Or if not money, then regulatory or legislative
relief.

~~~
tired_man
I think Google is very interested in who might win. If for no other reason
that for future planning of products and services. Some candidates may be more
favourable than others regarding certain issues.

Whether it's their influence or cash, either way would be buying the
candidate. Providing under the table services for preferential treat by
authorities is also well-engrained in most countries.

Sad, but factual.

